# Visitenkarten in Photoshop erstellen?



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche in Photoshop Visitenkarten zu designen doch jedes mal wenn ich das dann Drucke sieht die Schrift sehr pixelhaft aus. Also eckig und kantig. Obwohl die Karten nur eine Größe von 9x5,5 cm haben und das habe ich auch in Photoshop angegeben. Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre echt super.

Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich anfänger kenntnisse mit Photoshop habe. Bitte sagt aber jetzt nicht dass ich irgendein Visitenkarten druck Programm nutzen soll. Ich möchte es schon mit einem Bildbearbeitungs oder Zeichnungsprogramm machen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## ShadowMan (27. Juni 2004)

Also optimal für so etwas sind sicherlich Vektorgrafikprogramme wie Freehand oder Illustrator.
Falls du es aber mit PS machen willst solltest du die Auflösung einfach mal hochdrehen. Diese kannst du angeben wenn du ein neues Bild erstellt. 300 ist denke ich mal eine gute Wahl 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

ok dank dir ich werd es mal versuchen! 

Mal eine andere Frage: Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen Image Ready und Photoshop?


----------



## Consti (27. Juni 2004)

Photoshop macht die BIlder - d.h. du kannst da Effekte reinbauen - Filter anwenden etc.

Image Ready macht die Bilder für verschiedene Anwendungen (hauptsächlich fürs Web) fertig (=ready). Du erstellst in IR dann die Animationen oder Rollover für HPs!


----------



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

ok super das hab ich verstanden 

dann hab ich nurnoch eine "Dumme" Frage. Ich weiss jetzt werdet ihr wahrscheinlich alle durchdrehen aber ich komm einfach nicht weiter damit.

Ich möchte unter und über meinem Namen auf dieser Visitenkarte eine Linie ziehen die Linie soll Farbig sein und ein paar Effekte wie z.b. 3D oder so wären auch super.. kann mir jemand sagen wie cih soeine Linie ziehe? Ich kriege das einfach nicht hin bin die ganze zeit am versuchen  Oder wo finde ich ein passendes Tut dafür?

Hab mir bereits ein paar Tutorial CD's gekauft aber hatte noch keine Zeit mir das alles anzuschauen.


----------



## ShadowMan (27. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube nicht das es dafür ein Tutorial gibt...  

Aber dafür gibts ein schönes Handbuch...

Aber als Tip: Rechte Maustaste aufs Eigene Form - Werkzeug


----------



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

ok jetzt ist die blamage perfekt  Wo ist das eigene Form werkzeug?  

ich bin links bei den verschiedenen Werkzeugen alles durchgegangen da war es nicht dabei.... ins Handbuch würde ich gerne schauen wenn ich eins hätte. Habe mein Photoshop 7 in Ebay ersteigert leider ohne Handbuch aber dafür war es schön preiswert.


----------



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

ich habs gefunden Sorry für die dummheit!

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch wissen wie ich der Linie bzw. dem rahmen ein paar effekte wie 3d u.s.w verpassen kann....


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Juni 2004)

Über die Ebenenstile (Relief) oder per Beleuchtungseffekt.
Allerdings würde ich eine Visitenkarte eher schlicht halten ...


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. Juni 2004)

ja, schlicht ist besser aber zur Info.

Machmal einen Doppelklick auf die Ebene mit der Linie (in der Ebenepalette)

Jetzt hast du die ganze Bandbreite der Ebeneneffekte. Vielleicht ein dezenter Schlagschatten mit einem gradianten Verlauf. Einfach ein bischen herumspielen 

Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

danke jungs ihr seid klasse  jetzt hab ich es endlich so wie ich es haben wollte


----------



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich am besten außen schnittmarken oder sowas ähnliches zeichnen kann? Damit ich die visitenkarten gut ausschneiden kann. kann ja auch ein dünner rahmen sein.


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. Juni 2004)

nicht lachen  Ich mach das immer so, dass ich meine Visitenkarte in Word einfüge (TIFF-Grafik) und dann Rechtsklick auf die Grafik --> Rahmen und Schattierung einen Rahmen einfüge.

In PS gibt es so glaube ich schon in den Aktionen vorgefertigte Rahmen.
Oder du nimmst das Linienwerkzeug und ziehst dir einen Rahmen um die Karte. Die Linien müßten an den Rändern einrasten, ansonsten an "Begrenzungsrahmen ausrichten" aktivieren.

Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (27. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chrisssssss _
> *wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich am besten außen schnittmarken oder sowas ähnliches zeichnen kann? Damit ich die visitenkarten gut ausschneiden kann. kann ja auch ein dünner rahmen sein. *



Strg + A -> Bild -> Kontur füllen


----------



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *Strg + A -> Bild -> Kontur füllen *



also da finde ich nichts von Kontur füllen... Photoshop 7 hab ich da ist nichts von Kontur füllen


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Juni 2004)

Augen auf beim Eierkauf  

"Bearbeiten" => "Kontur füllen"


----------



## Consti (27. Juni 2004)

Hier:

Ich habs zwar auf Englisch, aber du solltest es an der gleichen Stelle finden!

Ich glaub der Fehler war, dass es bei Bearbeiten > Kontur füllen steht und nich unter Bild > Kontur füllen!


----------



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

genau so ist es ich hab es auch gefunden und gemacht aber es funktioniert nicht egal was für eine pixel stärke oder  farbe ich auswähle es erscheint kein rahmen ich habe es auch gedruckt... kein rahmen zu sehen woran liegt das?


Edit: Das mit der Kontur füllen habe ich gemacht wärend ich auf der Hintergrund ebene war. ist doch richtig oder?


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. Juni 2004)

was anderes vielleicht umständlich aber egal...

neue Ebene erstellen 

Vordergrundfarbe "schwarz" einstellen

STRG+ B + C (= Ebene mit Vordergrundfarbe füllen) oder über das Menü --> Bearbeiten --> Fläche füllen

Auswahl ---> alles Auswählen (oder Linksklick mit STRG-Taste auf die schwarze Ebene

Auswahl --> Auswahl verkleiner (1-2 Pixel)

ENTF-Taste

Fertig


Sonst einfach nochmal kurz fragen


----------



## Consti (27. Juni 2004)

Es kann sein, dass du die Falsche Option eingestellt hast, WO der RAhmen gemacht werden soll!

Center = Links und REchts der Auswahl
Inside = Innherhalb der Auswahl
Outside = Ausserhalb der Auswahl

Du müsstest Center oder Inside aktivieren, dass es geht
(dab beachten, wenn du STRG + A drückst, dann is Center.dicke = Inside.dicke / 2)

Du hattest dann wohl Outside eingestellt gehabt!


----------



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

genau daran lag es hatte outside danke


----------



## chrisssssss (27. Juni 2004)

Ich hab noch ne ganz andere viel einfachere Lösung gefunden Einfach auf Datei\ Drucken mit Vorschau und dort einen Rand einstellen


----------



## Consti (27. Juni 2004)

JO, stimmt schon, aber mit der Konturfüllen Funktion kannst du, wenn du dich ein wenig geschickt anstellst, jeden Filter drauf anwenden - dass wird bei dieser Druckenfunktion schon schwierig

Hier ein BSP, was wohl ohne Stroke Funktion schwierig werden würde!


----------



## ShadowMan (27. Juni 2004)

Wieso würde das schwierig werden?  

Einfach alles auswählen und dann kann man ja die Auswahl verkleinern. Dann das Invertierte in ne andere Ebene und fertig.

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Consti (28. Juni 2004)

Also ich machs schneller so!

1. STRG + A - Kontur auf Neuer Ebene
2. Kontur auf neuer Ebene auswählen und auf Bildebene wexxeln
3. Invertieren
4. Feritg
(Nur für die die wissen wollen, wie es geht)

Naja, gut, glaube, dass es einen soo grossen unterschied dann nun auch wieder nicht macht, aber egeal


----------



## layla (28. Juni 2004)

Visitenkarten sind aber mit Xpress oder Indesign einfacher zu machen auch die Schnittmarken. Und die Schrift wird dadurch auch besser lesbar.


----------



## lefteris (29. Juni 2004)

Ist es nicht zu umstaendlich, Visitenkarten mit dem PS zu erstellen? Ichmache diese Arbeit ausschliesslich mit dem Corel.
Lefteris


----------



## aTa (29. Juni 2004)

> Visitenkarten sind aber mit Xpress oder Indesign einfacher zu machen auch die Schnittmarken



Naja also einfacher würde ich net sagen weil die Programme doch recht kompliziert sind.
Es kommt auf jeden Fall ein besseres Ergebnis raus


----------



## layla (29. Juni 2004)

Also ich hab mit Xpress noch nie gearbeitet gehabt und erst heuer in der Berufsschule das 1 mal. Und wir haben ein Zeitungshälfte und Visitenkarten machen müssen. Hab mich ziemlich schnell zurecht gefunden. Du musst wiessen wie man einen Kasten zieht. Wie man ein Bild Importiert, wie man Umfluss austellt und wie man schreibt.


----------

